
Deep Learning Isn’t a Dangerous Magic Genie. It’s Just Math - sonabinu
http://www.wired.com/2016/06/deep-learning-isnt-dangerous-magic-genie-just-math/
======
nikolay
My rule of the thumb is that if an AI algorithm uses math beyond simple
arithmetic, it's not an AI.

